# Fridays with Hardcore



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Friday Info*

Friday's are slow at work for me and I got access to the service dept. computer, If any one wants any info let me know I'll do a search and see If I can get you a answer or maybe a print out.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Do you recall the issue with the 2.5 and the cooling fans staying on constantly? I remember seeing a link for it somewhere.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Do you recall the issue with the 2.5 and the cooling fans staying on constantly? I remember seeing a link for it somewhere. *


 Searching.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks, also maybe the instructions on how to perform the self diagnostics on the car would be very helpful.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Friday Info*



Hardcore said:


> *Friday's are slow at work for me and I got access to the service dept. computer, If any one wants any info let me know I'll do a search and see If I can get you a answer or maybe a print out.  *


This is old stuff BUT: About 2 months ago my ride was checked out by my dealer and approved for new shocks for the rear clunkin. Everything stock, no oversized rims or tires to void warranty, OK?

Now they are telling me they are waiting for Nissan to come through. Can you enlighten me as to any new progress with this CLUNKING problem?


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Anything about removing/installing the trunklid torsion bars?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Do you recall the issue with the 2.5 and the cooling fans staying on constantly? I remember seeing a link for it somewhere. *


 Found, Symptom:Cooling fans are on all the time. Incident Description: Cooling fans remain on low after initially coming on. Cooling fan will turn on when temp sensor is at 204 F. (spec. 203-210 F.). After engine cools down to 195 F. (spec. 201 F. or less) cooling fan will not turn off. Coolant Temp. Sensor will not lower to 195 F. or less even when cooling fans are on all the time. Possible Cause: Engine Thermostat. Repair Procedure: After replacing the thermostat, the cooling fan operates normally.
Source: Harbor Nissan, Charlotte Harbor, FL


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Anything about removing/installing the trunklid torsion bars?  *


 By the way you ever get that done?


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *By the way you ever get that done? *


Was ready to last night, but rain and cold in the Chicago area prevented it. (No room in the garage right now). Hopefully, I'll be able to do this weekend.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Friday Info*



Ratwayne said:


> *This is old stuff BUT: About 2 months ago my ride was checked out by my dealer and approved for new shocks for the rear clunkin. Everything stock, no oversized rims or tires to void warranty, OK?
> 
> Now they are telling me they are waiting for Nissan to come through. Can you enlighten me as to any new progress with this CLUNKING problem? *


 There's a TSB on rear suspension noise NTB02-062 I'm sure this is the procedure they did, it recommends new rear shocks. If that didn't work, which it sounds like it didn't, You'll just have to keep on em till they duplicate the problem. Sometimes if they can't fix it and you stay on them, they'll call in a Nissan rep. to help them figure it out.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I have no question at the top of my head but is there any info you found interesting?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *thanks, also maybe the instructions on how to perform the self diagnostics on the car would be very helpful. *


 There's really no specific instructions, You would have to start by using a scan tool to pull the codes. Then of course there's alot of codes out there, you got to have a service manual. Service manuals are available on CD now. But there priceee.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Okay I got one. Can you get more info on this perhaps how we can do it? 

Adjustments to Computer Settings (must be performed by the dealer) - There are adjustments the dealer can make to your car, such as how long the head lights stay on in Auto-Off mode after you park your car, the length of time you have to hold the trunk release button on your key fob to open the trunk, as well as other settings.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *There's really no specific instructions, You would have to start by using a scan tool to pull the codes. Then of course there's alot of codes out there, you got to have a service manual. Service manuals are available on CD now. But there priceee. *


There is a self diagnositc that you can perform by inserting the key in the ign and turning it to the "ON" position without starting then press the driver door pin switch in 10 times (or some process like this), get out and close the door and the car will cycle through all sensors, lights, turn the fans on low/high and test windshield wipers. My salesman showed me a long time ago but I dont remember the actual process.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *There is a self diagnositc that you can perform by inserting the key in the ign and turning it to the "ON" position without starting then press the driver door pin switch in 10 times (or some process like this), get out and close the door and the car will cycle through all sensors, lights, turn the fans on low/high and test windshield wipers. My salesman showed me a long time ago but I dont remember the actual process. *


 OH, Ok let me check into that and see what I can find.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Okay I got one. Can you get more info on this perhaps how we can do it?
> 
> Adjustments to Computer Settings (must be performed by the dealer) - There are adjustments the dealer can make to your car, such as how long the head lights stay on in Auto-Off mode after you park your car, the length of time you have to hold the trunk release button on your key fob to open the trunk, as well as other settings. *


Hardcore don forget this one please!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Hardcore don forget this one please! *


 Working, Got lunch breaks comming up, Have to fill in for other people. It'll be a little bit before I post. Standby


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes Sir I will standby


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Thank you for the help Hardcore, very much appreciated.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Thank you for the help Hardcore, very much appreciated. *


Yes you are da bomb diggity dude!  LOL


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Dear Abby,eeaaahhhh I mean Hardcore, great, thanks I`ll be on to them with the ammo you supplied.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Hardcore don forget this one please! *


 OK, had a lo-----ng lunch. Fridays party lunches around here My guy's tell me that only some cars are capable of making these adjustments, it depends on what model you have. The bad news is you have to use the Consult to make the adjustments. So the dealer has to do it.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

too bad! But thanks for checking into it for me!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Thank you for the help Hardcore, very much appreciated. *


 The self test procedures are run thru the Lan system, it gets pretty in-depth. Because it depends on what circut you want to test. It looks like there's not just one overall test. Really you need to have the service manual. I'll take a closer look when I get time. Thanks Abby, I mean Hardcore


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm tired open line friday's over


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Friday Info*



Ratwayne said:


> *This is old stuff BUT: About 2 months ago my ride was checked out by my dealer and approved for new shocks for the rear clunkin. Everything stock, no oversized rims or tires to void warranty, OK?
> 
> Now they are telling me they are waiting for Nissan to come through. Can you enlighten me as to any new progress with this CLUNKING problem? *


So they are still on order? right?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I'm tired open line friday's over *


I`m loving it Hardcore, will you be hosting next week?

Open Mike with HardCore


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I`m loving it Hardcore, will you be hosting next week?
> 
> Open Mike with HardCore  *


 Why not, Usually don't have anything else going on on fridays. Good day for me to BS with everyone.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Why not, Usually don't have anything else going on on fridays. Good day for me to BS with everyone. *


I enjoyed it, CUL8R


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Why not, Usually don't have anything else going on on fridays. Good day for me to BS with everyone. *


Now I can look forward to fridays.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Was ready to last night, but rain and cold in the Chicago area prevented it. (No room in the garage right now). Hopefully, I'll be able to do this weekend. *


HardCore,
Finally got this done. Thanks for the assist. Needle nose vise grips were the key.

Thanks again,
DaddySkier


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Okay I got one. Can you get more info on this perhaps how we can do it?
> 
> Adjustments to Computer Settings (must be performed by the dealer) - There are adjustments the dealer can make to your car, such as how long the head lights stay on in Auto-Off mode after you park your car, the length of time you have to hold the trunk release button on your key fob to open the trunk, as well as other settings. *


Check out this site:

Tweaks


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Silver Shadow said:


> *Check out this site:
> 
> Tweaks *


 Good heads up, I have trouble finding info sometimes, Just don't have access to certain information.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Friday Info*



Hardcore said:


> *Friday's are slow at work for me and I got access to the service dept. computer, If any one wants any info let me know I'll do a search and see If I can get you a answer or maybe a print out.  *


It`s Friday the 25th.........Do you know where Hardcore is? j/k


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah, I'm ready for some more inside stuff.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I have one for Hardcore. I pressed the wrong buttons or something on my keyfob and now the doors lock automatically everytime I close the doors. I hate this feature. I know it's one of the many "tweaks" the dealer can do, but if I enabled the feature, there has to be a way to disable it.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Yeah, I'm ready for some more inside stuff. *


 OK open line friday, just got to work it's 7:30am here. Shoot with part or tech questions, but I have a disclaimer. On tech questions if there too complicated I have to go out in the shop, grab a technican while he's working, grab his hair, spread his legs, bend his arm around the back of his head and kick him in the nuts to get information out of him. These guys went to tech school all their lives to become master techs, so getting info out of them you have to pretend your the FBI. So technical question are answered second hand and may not be complete, But all do my best to get the answer your looking for. 
Hardcore


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *I have one for Hardcore. I pressed the wrong buttons or something on my keyfob and now the doors lock automatically everytime I close the doors. I hate this feature. I know it's one of the many "tweaks" the dealer can do, but if I enabled the feature, there has to be a way to disable it. *


 It's not a feature there's something wrong. Number one either the button on your remote is broken or one of the door lock actuators need adjustment or ones stuck. The bummer is you'll have to have it looked at. The dealer has a tester to test the remotes to see if a buttons bad, at least we do. So call your dealer.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm. I thought it was one of the many tweaks you can do...I'll take it to the dealer when I change the oil..thanks, Hardcore.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*CV Joints*

Hardcore: I`ve been told that the reason our turning arc on the Altys is so large is due to the oversize CV joints that are needed on these very torquey engines. Any truth to that?....the Rat says thanx...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: CV Joints*



Ratwayne said:


> *Hardcore: I`ve been told that the reason our turning arc on the Altys is so large is due to the oversize CV joints that are needed on these very torquey engines. Any truth to that?....the Rat says thanx... *


I will attempt to get Ruben to move this to Friday Segment with Hardcore........... I screwed up...No Flaming


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: CV Joints*



Ratwayne said:


> *I will attempt to get Ruben to move this to Friday Segment with Hardcore........... I screwed up...No Flaming *


 Since thats a design question I'm not sure I could find a legitimate answer on that. I would have to get an opinion from one of our techs, and thats all it would be is an opinion.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore, Has anyone at your shop tried the timing advance trick yet?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Hardcore, Has anyone at your shop tried the timing advance trick yet? *


Good Question!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Hardcore, Has anyone at your shop tried the timing advance trick yet? *


 No they haven't, I've talk to them about it, the only thing they would tell me technically, is were in California and our stinkin smog laws do not allow you to tweek the timing. All they can do is set it to factory specs. So therefore they haven't tried it. If I ask them to do it to my own car they would, but I don't have a 02 Altima, so I don't ask. Also, then when I got it smogged I would have to put it back to get it to pass. Freak'in smog laws!


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Hitch*

Is there a trailer hitch for the 02 here in the states? I know our brothers up north have one but I cant get a part # here in the US?? I want to trailer the Triumph 

Tim


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Hitch*



Buddy02 said:


> *Is there a trailer hitch for the 02 here in the states? I know our brothers up north have one but I cant get a part # here in the US?? I want to trailer the Triumph
> 
> Tim *


 Buddy are you talking about a Triumph Tiger 650cc?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Hitch*



Buddy02 said:


> *Is there a trailer hitch for the 02 here in the states? I know our brothers up north have one but I cant get a part # here in the US?? I want to trailer the Triumph
> 
> Tim *


If HARDCORE can't get you a part#, I'll check at the local dealer, or should I just ship it down to ya?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hitch*



Ratwayne said:


> *Buddy are you talking about a Triumph Tiger 650cc?
> 
> *


No its a SpeedTriple955i


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Hitch*



Buddy02 said:


> *Is there a trailer hitch for the 02 here in the states? I know our brothers up north have one but I cant get a part # here in the US?? I want to trailer the Triumph
> 
> Tim *


 Just got to work 7:30am here, Are books don't show a factory hitch. Around here U Hauls the hitch people, Usually if anyone makes one they'll have a listing. (Altima with a hitch?)


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hitch*



Hardcore said:


> *Just got to work 7:30am here, Are books don't show a factory hitch. Around here U Hauls the hitch people, Usually if anyone makes one they'll have a listing. (Altima with a hitch?) *


I know that canada has a factory one. Well my in-laws have a condo in Naples, FL so I would like to bring the bike with next time I drive, also I would like to take the Altima and Triumph to the dragstrip. I want one that is easy to take on and off. I dont know if that is possible?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Hitch*



Buddy02 said:


> *I know that canada has a factory one. Well my in-laws have a condo in Naples, FL so I would like to bring the bike with next time I drive, also I would like to take the Altima and Triumph to the dragstrip. I want one that is easy to take on and off. I dont know if that is possible? *


 Interesting, Factory hitch must be Canada only. Called U-Haul he said the part# is 36991 and that it's $119.75 installed, hitch only. Nation wide.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore, good afternoon.

Do you know of anyone that has installed air or hydraulic type shocks on the 3rd gen. Altys? You probably know what I am driving at. They are used for leveling loads on trucks or vehicles towing trailers.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Hitch*



Buddy02 said:


> *Is there a trailer hitch for the 02 here in the states? I know our brothers up north have one but I cant get a part # here in the US?? I want to trailer the Triumph
> 
> Tim *


The Nissan part number in Canada for the trailer hitch is: 98640944

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hardcore, good afternoon.
> 
> Do you know of anyone that has installed air or hydraulic type shocks on the 3rd gen. Altys? You probably know what I am driving at. They are used for leveling loads on trucks or vehicles towing trailers. *


 I don't know anyone thats put air shocks on. But I am a fan of good shocks. I called a local performance import center, and he said he's has no listing for the 2002 2003 Altima. He says his book don't go that new yet. You may just have to search the net and see what you can find. Sorry not much help there.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

I've got a quick one...

At highway speeds (above 70 or so) my sunroof makes a lot of wind noise. My dealer says they couldn't reproduce the problem, which doesn't surprise me because they are in the middle of the city and would have a heck of a time getting the car up to 40 mph, much less 70. Is there a TSB out on this?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Welcome abaord Afty... as far as the sunroof noise, do you have the deflector or not. With my deflector on, i didn't have any noise but with it off I do. I think its the lip of the sunroof sticking up just a little that causes turbulence.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie's got it, it's probably your wind delector if you have one. The other thing is, if your problem accrues while going over the speed limit they can claim there's nothing wrong. They can say your driving to fast. 
There are sunroof TSB's I'll have to look through them.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I have the TSB about the sunroof not closing all the way or something that I can send you.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Nope, no wind deflector. I agree with Slurppie, I think it is because the front edge of the sunroof is not quite flush with the roof of the car. Is it difficult to adjust how the sunroof sits when it's closed?

Slurppie, what is the TSB you mentioned? It's not the same one listed at .net, is it?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I have the TSB about the sunroof not closing all the way or something that I can send you. *


 There's actually 3 sunroof TSB's. Incase you don't have them there on the way to you.
NTB01-075a
NTB02-012
NTB02-028
You should already have them. If not there you go.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!! 
Anyone need anything? TSB's? service promblem? Goodies.



Raining like hell here! Gunna kick back this weekend and hope the 49er's kick KC's ass!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!
> Anyone need anything? TSB's? service promblem? Goodies.
> 
> 
> ...


Sure...You can call my dealer and tell them not to scratch my car or my wheels on monday when they do my shocks


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Sure...You can call my dealer and tell them not to scratch my car or my wheels on monday when they do my shocks *


 That's scary I hate people fu.kin with my wheels!. Good luck on the shocks, keep us updated.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Sure...You can call my dealer and tell them not to scratch my car or my wheels on monday when they do my shocks *


Congratulations... they finally have your shocks. We're still in a holding pattern.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!
> Anyone need anything? TSB's? service promblem? Goodies.
> 
> 
> ...


Any removal/installation directions on the rear bumper cover?  

P.S. Gonna watch the Bears this weekend as they lose their league-highest 7th game straight!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Any removal/installation directions on the rear bumper cover?
> 
> P.S. Gonna watch the Bears this weekend as they lose their league-highest 7th game straight! *


Checking.

What happen to DA BEARS anyway, thought they were gettin better??


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Checking.
> 
> What happen to DA BEARS anyway, thought they were gettin better?? *


Last year was smoke and mirrors. Not to mention a whole bunch of teams (including the 49ers...) snatching defeat from the jaws of victory. Teams didn't believe that Urlacher was as fast as he is (believe me, he's the only linebacker I've ever seen who looks blurry even in person, he's so fast)...

Ted Washington (450 lbs def. tackle) screwed up his leg, allowing the fullback to get through the line and tattoo Urlacher, who has trouble shedding blocks. Just look at a tape of the game against Detroit, Cory Schlessinger knocked Urlacher into Canada! Over and over again!

One quarterback held together with duct tape (Jim Miller), another older than dirt (Chris Chandler), and the offensive coordinator has fallen love with the 2 yard dump off pass on 3rd and 6...

Since we can't pass, defenders are putting 8 and 9 guys in the box to stop the run. Moronic off. coordinator decides we can run the A-Train through it anyway...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Was it just me or was this site having problems?


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Was it just me or was this site having problems?
> *


i think it was the site i could not get on the site last night and early this morning.


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

Hardcore


If you have access to the comp. can u check to see what this part number comes up as.


99996-VQAAC


thanks


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Was it just me or was this site having problems?
> *


Glad you mentioned that, sometimes we are warned but I thought it was my puter for awhile. Then the Wild one said it was off and Lizzy and so on and so on.....

Question for Hardcore: Can the chrome ring/grill holder be purchased separately?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Fridays with Hardcore sounds like a porno movie


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Nismo Stu said:


> *Hardcore
> 
> 
> If you have access to the comp. can u check to see what this part number comes up as.
> ...


Putting me to work huh? High flow air filter assembly. These kits replace OE air plenum/filter assembly with a low restriction K & N unit for improved throttle response and power troughout the entire RPM range.The kit's include K & N conical filter and all necessary mounting hardware. 50 States Legal Replacement service kit (99996-KNKIT) includes additional oil (8oz) and cleaner fluid (12oz) necessary for servicing the filter.
Application, Altima/L31. list price $150.00

It's a K & N filter kit


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Fridays with Hardcore sounds like a porno movie *


 It is my real name is Jetson Mc Cloud.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Glad you mentioned that, sometimes we are warned but I thought it was my puter for awhile. Then the Wild one said it was off and Lizzy and so on and so on.....
> 
> Question for Hardcore: Can the chrome ring/grill holder be purchased separately? *


 Factory grill. No you got to buy the whole thing Part# 62070-8J100 $70.33


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Putting me to work huh? High flow air filter assembly. These kits replace OE air plenum/filter assembly with a low restriction K & N unit for improved throttle response and power troughout the entire RPM range.The kit's include K & N conical filter and all necessary mounting hardware. 50 States Legal Replacement service kit (99996-KNKIT) includes additional oil (8oz) and cleaner fluid (12oz) necessary for servicing the filter.
> Application, Altima/L31. list price $150.00
> 
> It's a K & N filter kit *


I was wishing it said Nismo someplace in the description. 
Now I don't know if i should call it Nismo Wai or Nissan Wai?
got mine for $135.


Thanks alot


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Factory grill. No you got to buy the whole thing Part# 62070-8J100 $70.33 *


OK, I had something in mind, thanks Hardcore.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Putting me to work huh? High flow air filter assembly. These kits replace OE air plenum/filter assembly with a low restriction K & N unit for improved throttle response and power troughout the entire RPM range.The kit's include K & N conical filter and all necessary mounting hardware. 50 States Legal Replacement service kit (99996-KNKIT) includes additional oil (8oz) and cleaner fluid (12oz) necessary for servicing the filter.
> Application, Altima/L31. list price $150.00
> 
> It's a K & N filter kit *


So is this K&N`s answer to the Injen CAI?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *So is this K&N`s answer to the Injen CAI? *


 Actually it's in the Nissan competion parts catolog. Which isn't connected directly with Nissan mtr corp. They have their own identity even though you got to by the parts from the dealer.
They must have made a deal with K & N to sell their filter set ups.
Their new catalog also has alot of Nismo stuff in it.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Actually it's in the Nissan competion parts catolog. Which isn't connected directly with Nissan mtr corp. They have their own identity even though you got to by the parts from the dealer.
> They must have made a deal with K & N to sell their filter set ups.
> Their new catalog also has alot of Nismo stuff in it. *


Cool, there should not be an issue with any MAF problems should that ever arise or any concerns with warranty?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Cool, there should not be an issue with any MAF problems should that ever arise or any concerns with warranty? *


 Nissan Motorsports parts are sold "as is" without any warranty whatsoever. Implied warranties of merchantablity or fitness for a particuler purpose, are excluded. The entire risk of quality and performance for such parts is with the buyer. Should such parts prove defective following their purchase, the buyer and not the manufacturer, distibutor, or retailer, assumes the entire cost of all necessary service repairs.
The Nissan vehicle and parts warranties are voided if the vehicle or part is used for competition or if they fail as a result of modification. It is the competitor's resposibility to inspect and verify the demensions and specifications of all Nissan Motorsport Parts prior to installation. 
There ya go!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Nissan Motorsports parts are sold "as is" without any warranty whatsoever. Implied warranties of merchantablity or fitness for a particuler purpose, are excluded. The entire risk of quality and performance for such parts is with the buyer. Should such parts prove defective following their purchase, the buyer and not the manufacturer, distibutor, or retailer, assumes the entire cost of all necessary service repairs.
> The Nissan vehicle and parts warranties are voided if the vehicle or part is used for competition or if they fail as a result of modification. It is the competitor's resposibility to inspect and verify the demensions and specifications of all Nissan Motorsport Parts prior to installation.
> There ya go! *


In other words "You are between a Rock and a Hard Place" Thanx Hardcore


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks like bases are covered today.

TGIF!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Sorry off the boards today. Got work to do.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

It's friday! Who's working?
Ratwayne, I'm checking hamburgers right now.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *It's friday! Who's working?
> Ratwayne, I'm checking hamburgers right now.
> 
> 
> ...


I`m staying here that beer looks refreshing. Naw gotta go have tea with my Mother in the nursing home. Later!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *It's friday! Who's working?
> Ratwayne, I'm checking hamburgers right now.
> 
> 
> ...


what's up man,
Any luck in the tensioner?
Thanks


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *what's up man,
> Any luck in the tensioner?
> Thanks *


 I got in the bracket it didn't come with the bolt so you may have to buy the whole thing. I'm waiting for some other pieces to come in to see what the deal is. There due in Dec 5. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I got in the bracket it didn't come with the bolt so you may have to buy the whole thing. I'm waiting for some other pieces to com in to see what the deal is. There due in Dec 5. I'll keep you updated. *


Thanks man, I hope the bolt and nut come that day (the 5th is a day after my birthday)


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore... how about those smoke color hamburgers you see on some Maximas... cost?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Hardcore... how about those smoke color hamburgers you see on some Maximas... cost? *


 Is that the one on the trunk lid?. It's chrome with a smoked center. If it is there 16.57.
I have to look them up but application or just go through the parts bins and look at um. Of course there all price different.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Is that the one on the trunk lid?. It's chrome with a smoked center. If it is there 16.57.
> I have to look them up but application or just go through the parts bins and look at um. Of course there all price different. *


I wonder why some aftermarket company hasn`t come up with the New Nissan symbol and instead on Nissan in the centre, put Altima......


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

Thats exactly what i did with my backlit shift knob The oval top is black with the Nissan logo in white but it says Altima instead. The knob is aluminium and the logo is under an optical grade lenz and looks killer. At night when I turn on the headlights the logo glows orange just like the dash lights. As soon a get to a digital camera I will post a pick, I plan on selling them soon! Altimat need some made with the Active tuning logo, we can arrange a trade for a grille!





Ratwayne said:


> *I wonder why some aftermarket company hasn`t come up with the New Nissan symbol and instead on Nissan in the centre, put Altima...... *


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Dallas said:


> *Thats exactly what i did with my backlit shift knob The oval top is black with the Nissan logo in white but it says Altima instead. The knob is aluminium and the logo is under an optical grade lenz and looks killer. At night when I turn on the headlights the logo glows orange just like the dash lights. As soon a get to a digital camera I will post a pick, I plan on selling them soon! Altimat need some made with the Active tuning logo, we can arrange a trade for a grille! *


Does that mean you're making the knobs? If yes I have 5 more questions.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Dallas said:


> *Thats exactly what i did with my backlit shift knob The oval top is black with the Nissan logo in white but it says Altima instead. The knob is aluminium and the logo is under an optical grade lenz and looks killer. At night when I turn on the headlights the logo glows orange just like the dash lights. As soon a get to a digital camera I will post a pick, I plan on selling them soon! Altimat need some made with the Active tuning logo, we can arrange a trade for a grille! *


Excellent, I`ll be looking for the Pics


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Me too! Not usually a fan of interior lighting.... this might look nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

Yes,well mostly.There are several people involved in making them, A CNC machinist to make the knob, a powder coater to put on a clear coat, a optician to supply to optical grade lenz etc. My friend assembles the light defuser, life time led's, and installs the logo under the lenz etc.If you have ever seen a M series BMW knob light up the logo you can get an idea. During the day it looks like a knob with a Altima logo, at night the logo glows orange. These units look better than any oem knob and on par with MOMO etc for quality. Currently due to a big run of specialized wooden ones made out of birds eye maple, stained to match the new Audi's, we have not been able to supply the Altima ones yet. As soon as we are caught up I will borrow a camera and post.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Dallas said:


> *Yes,well mostly.There are several people involved in making them, A CNC machinist to make the knob, a powder coater to put on a clear coat, a optician to supply to optical grade lenz etc. My friend assembles the light defuser, life time led's, and installs the logo under the lenz etc.If you have ever seen a M series BMW knob light up the logo you can get an idea. During the day it looks like a knob with a Altima logo, at night the logo glows orange. These units look better than any oem knob and on par with MOMO etc for quality. Currently due to a big run of specialized wooden ones made out of birds eye maple, stained to match the new Audi's, we have not been able to supply the Altima ones yet. As soon as we are caught up I will borrow a camera and post. *


You are actually saying MOMO quality, that is good, I am anxious to see these.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

What's going on out there. Is it me or is it slow.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

it's slowww


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *it's slowww *


 Where is everyone Christmas shopping? I sent you a PM on your pulley.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Where is everyone Christmas shopping? I sent you a PM on your pulley. *


Thanks


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

Hi Hardcore,

I have a problem, not new but rare I hope. I got a 2002 Altima 3.5 SE in the US with 200 miles on it. I found out later it was a Canadian car that was converted to read mph. Now the trip computer does not work, the SLIP indicator is malfunctioning, and the ABS,SLIP, SLIP OFF lights stay on. I have been told this cannot be corrected without putting the original stuff back in, but then it reads kph. What do you think, can it be corrected. The dealer seams clueless. He thinks if he gets the correct module, it will work properly.

Mike


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Thig said:


> *Hi Hardcore,
> 
> I have a problem, not new but rare I hope. I got a 2002 Altima 3.5 SE in the US with 200 miles on it. I found out later it was a Canadian car that was converted to read mph. Now the trip computer does not work, the SLIP indicator is malfunctioning, and the ABS,SLIP, SLIP OFF lights stay on. I have been told this cannot be corrected without putting the original stuff back in, but then it reads kph. What do you think, can it be corrected. The dealer seams clueless. He thinks if he gets the correct module, it will work properly.
> 
> Mike *


 I'll have to do some research on this. Nissan had a bulletin on the wrong components being install on the factory line and some vehicles were reading in kilometers. Nissan has a fix for it. The dealer may be correct they may have to change the module. Standby when I get a chance I'll see if I can find the info on this.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I dug up a campaign on odometers reading in kilometers its for the 2000-01 Sentra not the Altima. I haven't been able to find any documents pertaining to the Altima. It does say in the bulletin if you have any questions call 1-800-647-7261 I would start there and see if they can answer your problem. If not file one!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I'll have to do some research on this. Nissan had a bulletin on the wrong components being install on the factory line and some vehicles were reading in kilometers. Nissan has a fix for it. The dealer may be correct they may have to change the module. Standby when I get a chance I'll see if I can find the info on this. *


My spedometer shows kph and mph on the same dial. The kph is the predominent one but I can go by mph when in the states no problem.

The odometer is in kilometers Only but if you want miles multiply by 6. ie. 100kilometers is 60miles or 100kph is 60mph. Piece of cake.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

It's friday!!! I got time on my hands. "incase you can't tell."


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

O.k., I got one for ya...
My hood insulation seems to be too thick.
So thick that the liner actually contacts 
my plastic trash can lid.
As a result, through the course of time, the 
heat from the engine has melted a hole in the
liner and worn off a section of the "3.5" script
on the trash can.

I know this is strictly cosmetic, however, I'm prepping
my car for the upcoming show circuit this summer
and I need that engine bay to be factory fresh!

Seems like the dealer does'nt really want to address it.
Should I be more aggressive, as time will only make it worse!

This is a warranty issue, correct?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *O.k., I got one for ya...
> My hood insulation seems to be too thick.
> So thick that the liner actually contacts
> my plastic trash can lid.
> ...


 Ok, I had to ask our warranty clerk. If it looks like a design problem and something can be done to eliminate it from happening again then yes they'll cover it under warranty. Of course this is up to each individual dealer apon there inspection. If it's normal on all Altimas then it probably won't be covered. If you push the issue they can replace it anyway. But they will probably only replace it one time. They won't replace it every year just as an exorcise because of normal wear. So push the issue and they should give you a new one. Just don't expect them replace it more than once.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Ok, I had to ask our warranty clerk. If it looks like a design problem and something can be done to eliminate it from happening again then yes they'll cover it under warranty. Of course this is up to each individual dealer apon there inspection. If it's normal on all Altimas then it probably won't be covered. If you push the issue they can replace it anyway. But they will probably only replace it one time. They won't replace it every year just as an exorcise because of normal wear. So push the issue and they should give you a new one. Just don't expect them replace it more than once. *


Well, I can tell you that for some reason my Alty got different
(thicker) lining than the rest of them. I know because I compared
it to two other Altimas. This, I would not consider "normal wear" due to the fact that my lining's different. Shame on Nissan not me! 

If they replace it only once with the correct lining then the 
problem should be corrected and I won't have to go back 
"every year." 

Thanks for your thoughts on the subject...


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore,
Got any diagrams on how to remove the top dash panel? To gain access to the turn signal lights. Would like to change color from green to something else. On alt.net, SLC lists directions for removing green film in front of bulbs, but only AFTER top panel is removed. Can't see how to remove the panel.

Thanks,


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Hardcore,
> Got any diagrams on how to remove the top dash panel? To gain access to the turn signal lights. Would like to change color from green to something else. On alt.net, SLC lists directions for removing green film in front of bulbs, but only AFTER top panel is removed. Can't see how to remove the panel.
> 
> Thanks, *


 Just got back from lunch give me few I'll check it out.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

No problem. Anything yummy?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *No problem. Anything yummy? *


 Ya, had a yummy lunch. But I was to damn busy this afternoon to dig up your info. Sorry I'll get back to you monday.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

no problem. whenever you've got a little free time...


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Just got back from lunch give me few I'll check it out. *


Any luck with this? (he asks, with a pathetic tone in his voice, hoping that Hardcore is not still ticked since his recommendation to pick against the Chicago Bears for the remainder of the season, and the Bears doing their best to screw up their next draft pick placement)...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Any luck with this? (he asks, with a pathetic tone in his voice, hoping that Hardcore is not still ticked since his recommendation to pick against the Chicago Bears for the remainder of the season, and the Bears doing their best to screw up their next draft pick placement)...  *


 I'm working up some pics for you, they sure don't tell ya much. One of my techs tells me it's search and destroy. Remove the lower dash panel, remove the instrument cluster then replace the bulbs. Ya right, if it was only that easy.
And those Bears, there screwing up my football pool picks What do they think their doing? Just like Carolina, their in a race for last place and then they start winning. WTF


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

*Sunroof*

If you get the chance, I have a problem with the fit of my 03Alty sunroof. Appears the glass is 'uneven', just doesn't line up all the way around the opening seal. There is no noise or leaks, just looks ugly. Dealer took it all apart and reinstalled (at least they told me they did) and said that's as good as it can be made, but it still sucks. Any info on this kind of problem?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Hardcore,
> Got any diagrams on how to remove the top dash panel? To gain access to the turn signal lights. Would like to change color from green to something else. On alt.net, SLC lists directions for removing green film in front of bulbs, but only AFTER top panel is removed. Can't see how to remove the panel.
> 
> Thanks, *


 Well not so good news. I was searching through the service manual and I could not find any specific instructions for this. So I had To resort to asking our service rep.
He says I won't find it in the service manual. He states that a certain amount of mechanical aptitude is expected from the technicians. In other words it's search and destroy and hope you don't break anything.









I got some pictures I could fax you but it's not much.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof*



Grimwad said:


> *If you get the chance, I have a problem with the fit of my 03Alty sunroof. Appears the glass is 'uneven', just doesn't line up all the way around the opening seal. There is no noise or leaks, just looks ugly. Dealer took it all apart and reinstalled (at least they told me they did) and said that's as good as it can be made, but it still sucks. Any info on this kind of problem? *


 This is the first time I've come across this. I could fax you all the sunroof tech bulletins and you could see if they help any. Other than that if your not happy with one dealers solution take it to a different dealer, start over from scratch and see if they have a better solution.


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Many thanks, I'll try the other dealer option first, if that don't work I'll let you know. Thanks again.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Grimwad said:


> *Many thanks, I'll try the other dealer option first, if that don't work I'll let you know. Thanks again. *


Grimwald, I was at my dealer today and the body shop was adjusting a sunroof. That was the first they said and it was easily done and looked fine when completed. Everything eventually lined up.

What`s the latest on your roof?


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

I had no luck so far - 2nd dealer said "That's how it fits".
Refused to look at one on his lot that I had already checked - can you spell "Asshole"? I'm going give my dealer another try, then I plan to contact Nissan Canada direct.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Grimwad said:


> *I had no luck so far - 2nd dealer said "That's how it fits".
> Refused to look at one on his lot that I had already checked - can you spell "Asshole"? I'm going give my dealer another try, then I plan to contact Nissan Canada direct. *


 I like Ratwaynes idea try a dealer with a body shop. Talk to the body shop manager yourself.


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Have to go to the city to find one I suspect, I'll check them out online first though.
Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Do to the economy and a lack of car sales my job has changed and I will no longer be able to post until I purchase a home PC.
It's been fun and everyone take care.


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Good luck and thanks for your help, hope to see you again soon.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, at least you still have a job.
Thanks Hardcore for your contributions.
We'll miss you...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Well that totally sucks...We will miss you..


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks for the knowledge- Good luck in your new position


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

best of luck. you'll be truly missed.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Well, at least you still have a job.
> Thanks Hardcore for your contributions.
> We'll miss you... *


 One thing about working for car dealerships is you never know when you walk through the door if your going to have a job or not, the only thing the owners care about are numbers. Sometimes it sucks!. I guess my post count wasn't high enough. 
There moving me to work for the shop, there numbers are down and they think I'm the one to help turn it around. Thing is there right. 
It was fun to point out my point of view. Just remember don't let the car dealer jack you around, your the customer. Get the answer you want or take it to the next level. 
Thank you,
Hardcore.....Tom


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Well that totally sucks...We will miss you.. *


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm gone catch everone on the rebound when I get that home PC.
Thanks again!
Tom


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Do to the economy and a lack of car sales my job has changed and I will no longer be able to post until I purchase a home PC.
> It's been fun and everyone take care. *


Gonna miss you Hardcore. Get a home PC will ya? Keep in touch, don`t fade away. Always nice to hear from U..... the Rat


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Good luck in the new position, and thanks for all the help you've given us!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*Hardcore, if you ever post again read this*

for the prices you have given us i think we could come up with used pc for you for free? anyone. I got a 166MMX that works just fine for the internet. we should help this guy folks and I know someof y'all have better than a 166 pentium laying around. Hell i got a whole system i don't use that goes with that 166. I don't want to lose his knowledge.

PM or email me senor.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I might have some ram and a small HDD floating around as well as an old PCI 33.6 modem and a 3com 10Mbit card. I'm all for putting something together. Good Idea 3.5SE!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I am too. I have most of a good pc. I can put the stuff together (just finished building a pc 2 minutes ago). I will post tomorrow on what I have and what I need to put something together for him.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

When we have come up with enough hardware to build one, I will call Tom (Hardcore) and run the idea by him.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Done, I think I have an entire Compaq PC I could give him. Has all the necessary parts. Slurp do you have an extra SDRAM? All I have is the desktop. I need a monitor, keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

PC100 or PC133? and I have a mouse that needs a home.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Either will work. I think it has a PC100 bus, but 133 wouldn't hurt it.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

When I get home I will gather everything up. 3.5SE just PM'd me and has a monitor. What kind of specs does the Compaq have?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

400Mhz 64Mb RAM; Plenty to move around on the internet. I will give it a fresh install of win98SE too.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I found a stick of 64MB PC-100 and can grab a stick of 128MB out of one of my machines if need be.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Good deal. I should have that PC up and running by next week. I have to check on shipping costs to see wether or not I can send it this month.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Slurp, I need to get some info from Hardcore so I can set-up an internet connection for him on this machine.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll be back on here shortly. I had to get internet service hooked up to my home. Thanks to everyone for getting a system together for me, I don't know what to say besides that's great!. If you need info from me contact slurppie he's got my number. Thanks again.
Hardcore


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Hey Slurp, I need to get some info from Hardcore so I can set-up an internet connection for him on this machine. *


 What exactly do you need to know?. I'll check back on here later. I'm using someone elses computer right now just to check in. Have slurp call me if you need to.
Thanks a bundle!. 
Tom (Hardcore)


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore rules!


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Hardcore rules! *


yahoo! the legend returns!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Hardcore rules! *


I`m glad he is back also Way to go Tom.:banana:


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome!. I didn't realize what a goat poke it was to switch phone companys and get internet service to my house. It takes about 10 days for the transaction.
Now I have to get a computer system together, then I'll be up and running. Wright now I can check in once in a while to get my fix. I'm also hoping my work will get their sh*t together and get my new work station online. That way I can keep up to speed.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Its on its way in the next day or two, gotta put together some $$ for shipping. Also want to tweek it a little for better peformance, can't have the knowledge bank running slow, can we.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Its on its way in the next day or two, gotta put together some $$ for shipping. Also want to tweek it a little for better peformance, can't have the knowledge bank running slow, can we. *


 Very cool, let me know if you need some help with$$. 
Just send me a PM. Thanks again.


----------

